# goldfish tail problems



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

hi 
i have had my goldfish tank for 6 months, its has had the same 3 goldfish in it since i got it! There has been no problems atall with the fish or tank, and they all appear to get on with one another, however i have just noticed that one of the goldfish's tail looks to have been shredded (it had a long flowing tail) and over 50% of it has gone. Has anyone got any suggestions as to why this has happened and what i can do to help, sort out this problem.

Thanx 

ph 6.5
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 15

these are fancy goldfish not pond type fish


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jul 17, 2007)

I just experienced the exact same thing with one of my fancy-tailed goldfish. I think my problem is a too-small tank with too-high temperatures. What size tank do you have? If you find out that it is something else or if you find something that helps your fish, please let me know!


----------



## Master Fish (Dec 29, 2007)

If you have a filter that your fishes get stuck to, that might be the problem because that happened to me.:?:


----------

